# Space Marine Ironclad Dreadnought



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

A GW Newsletter featuring the new dreadnaught

View attachment 2647

View attachment 2645

View attachment 2646




> Incoming!
> 
> Today, at Baltimore Games Day, hobbyists in the US were given a first look at the forthcoming Space Marine Ironclad Dreadnought. Just one of the great new Space Marine miniatures released this summer, this imposing walker is ideal for attacking enemy fortifications in games of Planet Strike.
> 
> This fantastic multi-part plastic kit comes with all of the weapon options from Codex Space Marines, including the fearsome seismic hammer.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

looks sweet, they need a chaos one


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

I want to make sweet love to it down by the fire


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

It's quite funny how this is the second time a new model supposedly revealed for the first time at a Games Day has been "leaked" early. GW need to work on that a bit I think. :grin:


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Any informations on the price? This model is nice, i may buy one or two and convert them to siege chaos dreadnoughts...


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not entirely 100% sure on it I think the arms are too big and the design from my point of View makes the legs look weak-think the legs should have more cables or suspensions


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Dam space marine shit, need more chaos stuff!! cool pics though!


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

any one know when its coming out?


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks like a good piece :grin: hmm it makes me think about how i have to get around to building my chaplin dred :laugh:

Sniper


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Cpt. Loken said:


> any one know when its coming out?


July. 

EDIT- And by that, I suspect we will get Planetstrike at the beginning of July, and then the Marine 2nd Wave to follow later in the month. Similarly Planetary Empires at the beginning of August followed by the Imperial Guard 1.5 Wave.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

what I find nice is that the ironclads DCCW is the right arm, while the regular dreads arm is the left. this way you can make furioso dread quite easly.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's definitely a solid model, for what it is. I don't know how I feel about the hunter killer launchers, but I suppose they have to go somewhere. They, combined with the larger arms, give the whole thing a slightly ape-like appearance that just doesn't seem quite right for one of the Space Marines' venerated fallen.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not keen on it, the hammer doesn't look bulky or formidable enough for me...


----------



## inquisitoryorei (Nov 25, 2007)

it says "today at baltimore games day" but baltimore games day is on saturday..........isnt it?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like th emodel, although I also am not keen on the hunter killer set up. I dont think the stance of the model helps to show it off very well. The dread CCW looks rather good.

Well at least this is another model I wont have to convert from FW bits.


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't really like it, and thats weird for me because dreads are my favourite model. I think for an "Iron Clad" it should have A LOT more armor plating and should be bulkier. It really just looks like a regular dread with different details.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

inquisitoryorei said:


> it says "today at baltimore games day" but baltimore games day is on saturday..........isnt it?


Yes. Somebody screwed up and sent the e-mail out early.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

hhmmmm looks good, might buy one for a later conversion.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The missles make it look a bit too tall, but on the whole I think it's a nice model. I've seem better conversions, bar the weaponry. I fancy some people might actually pinch the arms from this and use them on other Dreadnought bits and kits to create their own Ironclad.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes, I think like a lot of people, the H-K missiles don't quite work on top of the torso like that. I'm thinking they might actually look a lot better modified a bit and mounted onto the sloped side of the shoulders. This would will also help to balance out the over-sizedness of the claws I feel.


----------



## fosit of the emperor (Sep 26, 2008)

radical_psyker said:


> July.
> 
> Similarly Planetary Empires at the beginning of August followed by the Imperial Guard 1.5 Wave.



sorry if im interrupting but im a bit out of the loop here, 'planetary empires'?
also i had no idea there was an imperial guard 1.5.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

More IG tanks in August, Planetary Empire Rumour Roundup here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=35589


----------



## thatCavguyc8d (Jan 6, 2009)

GW needs to step away from loyalists sm and needs to start up dating the csm dread. Just a UD version, legion/god specific should be left to lose fabulaus fw models.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

thatCavguyc8d said:


> GW needs to step away from loyalists sm and needs to start up dating the csm dread. Just a UD version, legion/god specific should be left to lose fabulaus fw models.


you are completely right. the chaos dread is way too expensive, a nightmare to assemble and it has a very poor variety of weapons included in the box. the loyalists have had new releases every year for the past 3 years, with command squads, devastators, DA etc etc. The ironclad mini is pretty nice though, it might make a good conversion. i would like to see a plastic chosen CSM box with loads of customisable bits, like the ork nobz kit


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

nice model they sad at games day germany (last year) that all the upgrades (autocannons and so on) will be added in an extra frame dont know if this is still right but most of the things I herd there where right ultramarine venerable dreadnought, space marine codex...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i have never liked the design for the dreadnought,its one of those models that i have had to simply accept.But the one thing i truely love about the plastic dread,AOBR dread and this new Iron clad is that you can choose and change the weapons to suit you without having to spend another £25 for another dread,for me that is one of the qualities GW needs to embrace and i think it would win them alot of brownie points with gamers.
I think the ability to swap weapons is a positive thing and i figure its also possible on the new sentinel,though the peg and the hole are not as robust as the dread,but its a step in the right direction.


----------



## inquisitoryorei (Nov 25, 2007)

World Eater XII said:


> Dam space marine shit, need more chaos stuff!! cool pics though!


i agree, yet disagree with this. space marines dont need more figs right now. however, IMHO, neither do chaos marines.

GW should be getting other armies up to date instead of making MORE stuff for marines or chaos marines. I think IG are even set for now.

lets give some other armies some attention, GW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 8, 2008)

I never really liked the Dreads until I used them in DoW, after that it was a love affair cased in adamantium. Now I am building the Apoc datasheet of Dreads and these will be 12,13,14, and 15 respectively. After that I have got to get Drop Pods for all of them. Ouch, my wallet hurts.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

when games day germany comes expect more rumours about this miniature and more thing you get my prmoisc


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh, because that Left Fist does look like a Hammer.

Not really impressed.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

smfanboy said:


> when games day germany comes expect more rumours about this miniature and more thing you get my prmoisc


I think we're going to see *a lot* of it at Baltimore Games Day tomorrow. :grin:


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

cant wait :grin:


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Post up some pic's from Games Day Guys i would like to see what i going to miss on acount of me recovering from broncitise(sorry can't spell). i can't go because i have fluid in my lungs that could turn into neumonioa.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> Post up some pic's from Games Day Guys i would like to see what i going to miss on acount of me recovering from broncitise(sorry can't spell). i can't go because i have fluid in my lungs that could turn into neumonioa.


It's bronchitis and pneumonia. :wink: I only mention it because I'm a sucker for medical/scientific names. :victory:

You rest up mate. Pneumonia is can be very nasty and something you really want to work on avoiding developing. A lot of people "push through" bad colds or flu with fluid in the lungs, which then develops into pneumonia... and can result in all sorts of bad stuff.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

A few pics now up in the Games Day Baltimore thread, including a couple of oblique angles which, let's face it, is how the model will mostly be viewed on the battlefield. The H-K missiles don't look so terrible from above but I still think I'll put them somewhere else or come up with some different missile deployment system.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I agree radical; it looks much better in the flesh so to speak.


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

ummm.... I can't say anything concrete about the date but i would assume a year if not more, those lovely collectors range space puppies took about that long to go from gamesday to the shelves and so i would assume the dread would receive similar attention, however they may release it earlier as after the show it will be in high demand and lets face it, every smurf player and his dog will want one or more. I can say I myself want to get one or more to use as a venerable dread in my space wolf list as the good old bjorn the fell-handed model is so hard to come by nowadays


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Wolfgang_Molder said:


> ummm.... I can't say anything concrete about the date but i would assume a year if not more, those lovely collectors range space puppies took about that long to go from gamesday to the shelves and so i would assume the dread would receive similar attention, however they may release it earlier


It will be released in July and I would expect to see it in the Advance Orders preview in June's White Dwarf.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks to be July 18th according to the latest release list.


----------

